# What to do with old uniforms?



## Armymedic (26 Mar 2006)

I am looking for an answer from Armyvern or supply tech in the know.

I have my old DEU (tans and greens) and also my old combats still in a couple boxes in basement.

Can I dispose of them as I see fit, or after my 20, 25 or whatever yrs of service, will I be expected to turn them in with all my current kit?


----------



## armyvern (26 Mar 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> I have my old DEU (tans and greens) and also my old combats still in a couple boxes in basement.
> Can I dispose of them as I see fit, or after my 20, 25 or whatever yrs of service, will I be expected to turn them in with all my current kit?


*DEUs:* For personnel with more than 1 year of service, DEUs are a retainable item upon release. They are not turned into the Supply system. You can dispose of them how you see fit. The regulations do require that you remove all rank/Unit affiliation badges etc prior to chucking however. In short, if the item is now available on the Logistik Unicorp web-site...it does not get turned in.

*Release:* As stated earlier, this is applicable to those with 1 year or more of service. Personnel releasing with less than 1 year of service are required to turn in their DEUs. 

*Remusters:* Remusters getting issued a new DEU uniform (ie going from an Army trade to an Air Force trade) should keep their old DEU until they have successfully completed their new QL3 trades trg. Upon successful completion of the new trade qual, they can dispose of the old DEU as above. If they fail their new trade qualification they may sometimes be required to revert back to the previous trade and uniform, in which case, the DEU of the new trade must be turned in to Clothing Stores.

*OG 107 series combats: * These items may still be on charge to your clothing docs. Although they are an obsolete item for the Reg F and Primary Reserve, there are some CIC officers still wearing them. These items are now also issued to Cadet Summer Training Schools by Clothing Stores for their use by cadets during trg. For these combat items, I suggest visiting your Clothing Stores and returning them. If they are on charge, they will be removed. If they are not on charge, Clothing Stores will bring them on charge to their Warehouse account and either 1) return them to the depot as surplus to requirements or 2) re-distribute them to a nearby cadet facility who can use them.

Armymedic...do you really still have your old Tan DEU? I have a Unit museum here in Gagetown that is looking for a complete set for one of their displays.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Mar 2006)

Just to add a point for consideration .... for those items that do not get returned to the Supply System, most end up being discarded because they are not seen to have any real value to the original owner, or to children, etc., as estates are cleaned out.  While Branch/Corps and Regimental Museums are seldom actively looking for items still in current use, especially uniforms, in a few decades when more comprehensive displays are being built that look back on the current period, they will then be desirable and in demand by those Museums.  Shipping things off to your Branch/Corps/Regimental museum should always be a consideration, this works for uniforms as well as other, seemingly mundane, items that you might think about throwing away at the end of a tour, or a career.  A mission AOR map or a set of daily notes may not seem very important at this pont in your life/career, but to a researcher looking at a mission or other events in 20 or 30 years, it could be a gold mine of details.  For many items, when the Museum has a surplus, it will dispose of things through various means, but the unique items, whether it be because they are complete and/or well documented (such as whose, worn when, how worn, etc.) will be retained as their future value to the organization will be recognized by an efficient Curator.


----------



## Franko (26 Mar 2006)

Geesh...I still have my tans DEUs along with...

- work dress: blue lagoon shirt and all

- Garrison Dress...with ankle breakers

- various parts to the old webbing, FN mag pouches...frog etc.

It's amazing what you still have in the boxes after so many years.

Regards


----------



## Fraser.g (26 Mar 2006)

Heck,

My kids use my tan shirts along with the lagoon green ones as painting smocks. Stores can have them back if they wish but only once my kids are a bit neater when using a brush. ;D
I,as well, have my tans next to my work and garrison dress.

GF


----------



## shadow (26 Mar 2006)

lol I have all my old tans and garrison uniform in a box in the basement.  I still wear the garrison boots on occasion.  Usually for halloween!!
I think I also have discontinued combat boots, one pair of the first goretex boots that came out before these new ones...  4 pairs of desert boots from various tours, and abour 5 sets of OD combats.  I really should stop lugging this stuff around...


----------



## Sailing Instructor (27 Mar 2006)

It's sad that all DEU is unreturnable (in most cases).  I can see why old underwear and socks might not be wanted but I think that it's a terrible waste to not be able to send something like a sweater or tie back for another round of wearing.  I assume that it's a cost-saving issue; that Logistik Unicorp provides new for cheaper than keeping our old stock around.  But it's a damn shame for the Crown to be buying things that are only good as uniform (or some sort of kicking-around-the-house clothes) and then letting the antique clothes stores and Goodwill profit from them.  (It is ironic that I, as an ROTP student cannot profit from my texts but I (or a store) can from my uniform when I retire.)

I am not sure but I think that most badges (or at least slip ons) are returnable at supplies.


----------



## TheMadscanner (7 Apr 2006)

I still have my old S2 unibag - I take it out every once in a while to remind myself of just how much skinnier I was when it was issued.....


----------



## Michael Dorosh (7 Apr 2006)

Sailing Instructor said:
			
		

> It's sad that all DEU is unreturnable (in most cases).  I can see why old underwear and socks might not be wanted but I think that it's a terrible waste to not be able to send something like a sweater or tie back for another round of wearing.



I run the clothing stores for a Highland Regiment; because the DEUs we issue have to be specially tailored (ie cut away) - at cost to the regiment - we insist that DEU jackets be returned to us. The local ASU can't use them, so they don't get turned back to them.


----------



## geo (7 Apr 2006)

Franko said:
			
		

> Geesh...I still have my tans DEUs along with...
> - work dress: blue lagoon shirt and all
> - Garrison Dress...with ankle breakers
> - various parts to the old webbing, FN mag pouches...frog etc.
> ...



Geezzz.....
do you still have the baseball cap that came with the workdress? 

Have turned in to my old unit's museum all my Tans & DEUs but, for some odd reason, recently came across my old Battledress & TWs(from reserve days) while rummaging thru the cedar closet! Yep.... I've put on a couple of inches


----------



## aesop081 (7 Apr 2006)

armyvern said:
			
		

> *Remusters:* Remusters getting issued a new DEU uniform (ie going from an Army trade to an Air Force trade) should keep their old DEU until they have successfully completed their new QL3 trades trg. Upon successful completion of the new trade qual, they can dispose of the old DEU as above. If they fail their new trade qualification they may sometimes be required to revert back to the previous trade and uniform, in which case, the DEU of the new trade must be turned in to Clothing Stores.



Vern, if thats the case, then why was i made to turn in my Land DEU when i remustered to air?  This was the day after my remuster became effective and it was done at your fine establishement.


----------



## geo (7 Apr 2006)

(maybe they were giving you a hint that there's no turning back?)


----------



## aesop081 (7 Apr 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> (maybe they were giving you a hint that there's no turning back?)



There was no way in hell i was going back.......... :akimbo:


----------



## geo (7 Apr 2006)

LOL


----------



## Centurian1985 (7 Apr 2006)

10 things to do with old DEU.

1) Act as bait for moths
2) Give to old homeless guy 
3) Give to young punk
4) Use for straining out berry pits when making home-made wine
5) Use as comflauge when hiding in a pile of old DEU uniforms
6) Wear and sit on street begging for money 
7) Wear and show people just how thin you used to be
8) Give to wife or girlfirend for 'personal' dance shows
9) Keep ready in case town puts on a 'Vintage Days' carnival
10) Extra oil rags


----------



## geo (7 Apr 2006)

Lagoon shirts make great grease & oil rags


----------



## Centurian1985 (8 Apr 2006)

I look back and cant believe I used to fit into some of that stuff. When I retired I had over two kit bags worth of old uniforms that Stores didint want and neither did I.  Off to salvation army!

Ref aesop81, when you changed elements, you should not have had to turn in your army DEUs especially one-time issue clothing.  

However, I have run into some odd policies at stores units across Canada; some write off everything and some want every single piece ansd scrap back.  I even had cleaning kits and other field kit that the AF stores staff didnt want and I said look just give it to the first army guy who walks in (not much call for C9 cleaning kits on the streets!).


----------



## RangerRay (9 Apr 2006)

armyvern said:
			
		

> *DEUs:* For personnel with more than 1 year of service, DEUs are a retainable item upon release. They are not turned into the Supply system. You can dispose of them how you see fit. The regulations do require that you remove all rank/Unit affiliation badges etc prior to chucking however. In short, if the item is now available on the Logistik Unicorp web-site...it does not get turned in.
> 
> *Release:* As stated earlier, this is applicable to those with 1 year or more of service. Personnel releasing with less than 1 year of service are required to turn in their DEUs.



I had to turn mine in when I went Supp List...


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Ref aesop81, when you changed elements, you should not have had to turn in your army DEUs especially one-time issue clothing.



Yeah i know that.  Thanks for the update.  The reason i asked armyvern is because its her clothing stores that made me do it......


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Vern, if thats the case, then why was i made to turn in my Land DEU when i remustered to air?  This was the day after my remuster became effective and it was done at your fine establishement.


Because the rules and the scales changed.

Remember about a year ago when you didn't have to have your bosses signature (minimum rank Sgt or above) on your loss report for a Clothe the soldier or cadpat pattern item if you were "accepting" resp and willing to pay for it's replacement? Well...now you still have to have them sign...even if you're paying. 

Perhaps too many people were failng their new trades trg upon remustering...and it was costing them a fortune to put them back into the old DEYs they have just chucked prior to the new course? Makes sense to me. Don't toss them till you passed.


----------



## Centurian1985 (10 Apr 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Yeah i know that.  Thanks for the update.



Burn! Sorry for stating the obvious, merely mentioned so others are aware if they switch elements....


----------

